# When will this severe DR pass? :(



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I know ive been ranting for days but this is really the worst it has ever been. I have not been this depressed in my whole life. I literally feel hopeless. Why is it that I was doing and coping so well before and now everything is even worse. I feel like my life has been taken away from me. I don't know what to do. Yesterday I just broke down crying like ive never cried before. Asking god to help me and give me some relief. I NEED TO KNOW IF THIS GETS BETTER? I don't know if I can stand another second of this. This is torture. I just started on Lexapro about 9 days ago and I REALLY hope it helps give me a little bit of relief. I feel so lost, so scared. Has anyone had it so bad and I mean really bad and severely strong but eventually got better? Is this the way DR works? it's manageable at the beginning, gets stronger, then gets better? Is that how it works? I'm so worn out and tired. What should I do? please give me some hope guys.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Give the Lexapro a couple weeks, hopefully it'll help you out.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah I don't know why but my DR has been HORRIBLE these last days.. it's like my brain keeps failing to connect with reality, I stare at something, and I keep getting the feeling that something's wrong and that I'm constantly getting disconnected or something, as if I'm switching between multiple cameras very fast, today I freaked out so bad in the shower I thought I was gonna have a mental crash


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Yeah I don't know why but my DR has been HORRIBLE these last days.. it's like my brain keeps failing to connect with reality, I stare at something, and I keep getting the feeling that something's wrong and that I'm constantly getting disconnected or something, as if I'm switching between multiple cameras very fast, today I freaked out so bad in the shower I thought I was gonna have a mental crash


I used to get those feelings 24/7 and I also freaked out in the shower lol
Trust me when I say it's just anxiety. My life used to be comprised of different camera shots - camera 1 looking at computer, next camera was a scene of a wall etc... You've just got to relax through it. I used to think I wasn't anxious because I couldn't feel the anxiety. As I've been getting better I realised how anxious I was about everything, I was looking at the light in a sort of abstract manner and realised I felt anxious about how it looked. Then I thought back and realised that I'd felt anxious all the time without knowing it. This realisation allowed me to relax in a tangible way when I look at stuff which seems unreal or just plain disconnected.


----------



## NewBrainPleeze (Aug 31, 2010)

yes I can understand your pain and torment. It is non stop, every second of life is unbarable. I litteraly cried uncontrolably for hours because of the pain. Based on my history with this it seems when I am just about to break it starts to ease up just enough to live semi bareable. I have had dp, major depression and painic disorder for 16 years and this seems to be the pattern it takes. I would agree that by the stopping of meds could have set this recent episode. Stay strong and give the meds some more time to work. Stay in contact with your Docs.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

the "funny" thing is, you write that everytime: "this is worse than ever before". based on a logical basis, this could either mean that its really getting worse from day to day, which i dont believe, but that your ability to estimate, how bad you feel, is gone. thats what i think. and for this reason, i think you shouldnt spend attention to it. we all feel bad. we have good or bad days. it makes no difference for you personnally if you feel worse than yesterday. please do the same things to make you feel better. dont only take medication and sit around at home and wait for something to happen. please be active and dont let DR control you. its only in your head. do something else.


----------



## Parachutes333 (Dec 13, 2010)

First thing is you accept you have it. you can't force recovery. you have to roll with it. another thing is, stop researching it, stop coming in these forums. stop obsessing.........


----------

